# Mattress Mac Bets $2,000,000 On A Derby Horse



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2021)

Mattress Mac started in Houston selling furniture on roadsides decades ago and today he bet  I think 2.3 million on a Kentucky Derby horse. He is one of the most generous and charitable people in Texas.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2021)

*I think he's the guy who opened up all his furniture stores for shelter during your deep freeze several weeks ago. A good Samaritan!*


----------



## garyt1957 (May 1, 2021)

Who'd he bet on?


----------



## Buckeye (May 1, 2021)

He bet on Essential Quality, who came in 4th.  Bummer


----------

